# Average distances for irons...



## Puffysheep (Feb 23, 2007)

Hello everybody, I just had quick question regarding the average distances people should be getting when they are using their irons.

I understand it can vary from person to person but I wanted to know what yardage I should be getting with 3 through PW.

Also it would be interesting to know how much the pros can hit with their irons if anyone knows.

Thanks and love the forum!!!


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

The yardages listed in the chart below show a range for average amateurs, both male and female. As you'll see, the ranges are quite large, and represent short hitters, mid hitters and long hitters. (There are, of course, people who hit it longer, just as there are people who hit it shorter.)

Club Men Women
Driver 200-230-260 150-175-200
3-wood 180-215-235 125-150-180
5-wood 170-195-210 105-135-170
2-iron 170-195-210 105-135-170
3-iron 160-180-200 100-125-160
4-iron 150-170-185 90-120-150
5-iron 140-160-170 80-110-140
6-iron 130-150-160 70-100-130
7-iron 120-140-150 65-90-120
8-iron 110-130-140 60-80-110
9-iron 95-115-130 55-70-95
PW 80-105-120 50-60-80
SW 60-80-100 40-50-60

There is a greater gap, percentage-wise, between the longer and shorter women than there is between the longer and shorter men because better women players tend to be significantly longer than weaker women players. Especially compared to men. A male player who shoots 110 might be just as long as a guy who shoots 80. That is extremely unlikely in female players, however.

Golf Club Distances - Golf Club Distance


----------



## Puffysheep (Feb 23, 2007)

Wow thanks for a very comprehensive list Butz.
Now I understand where I stand in terms of distances although the average yardage for golfers are shorter than I orginally expected.

Do you or anyone else know the average distances the pros make with their irons???...it would be interesting to know.

Thanks for the help!!!


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

Puffysheep said:


> Wow thanks for a very comprehensive list Butz.
> Now I understand where I stand in terms of distances although the average yardage for golfers are shorter than I orginally expected.
> 
> Do you or anyone else know the average distances the pros make with their irons???...it would be interesting to know.
> ...


your welcome 
thanks for your compliment


----------

